# 144hz ohne gsync mit GTX 1080



## Guthan (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Computer gegönnt. Dieser hat unter anderem eine gtx 1080.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor meinen Monitor (LG W2442PE-BF 61) noch 1-2 Jahre weiter zu benutzen, bis ich wieder etwas Geld gespart habe, um mir einen guten kaufen zu können.
Nun ist dieser aberkaputt gegangen, weshalb ich früher als gedacht einen neuen brauche.
Da mein Budget im Moment doch eher begrenzt ist (definitiv < 300€), hatte ich an den AOC G2460PF gedacht, der schon für 250€ erhältich ist und 144hz bietet.
Allerdings hat der ja freesync, was mit nvidia nun nicht so wirklich hinhaut.

Jetzt ist meine fragen: Ist die 1080 gut genug, dass die Probleme, die ich durch das fehlende gsync kriege, vertretbar sind? Wie sieht das mit vsync aus?
Oder sollte ich für den moment eher einen billigeren mit 60hz nehmen, und ein bisschen sparen, bis es ein 27 zoll 1440p mit gsync sein kann?


----------



## Darkseth (11. Februar 2017)

1. dieser AOC hat tolle Specs. Aber eine SEHR Hohe Mindest-Helligkeit.: AOC G2460PF Review - PC Monitors
Bei 0% sind es 154 nits, was schon einiges ist. Ich hab meinen Monitor auf 83 nits eingestellt, was mir persönlich selbst bei tageslicht mehr als ausreicht ^^

Ne alternative könnte der sein: Acer XF240Hbmjdpr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier gibt's allerdings keinen test zu :/

2. klar passt das. Mit ner 1080 solltest du in mickrigen full HD easy 144 fps hinbekommen, spätestens mit bisschen setting anpassen (solange der Prozessor diese fps auch pushen kann).
Nachteile hast du kaum, durch die 144 Hz hast du nur sehr minimales Tearing. Oft sogar nicht mal mehr sichtbar, je nach Game.
in Rise of the Tomb Raider hab ich das mit meienr GTX 1060 probiert, bei nem 165 Hz Monitor. Obwohl ich nur 50-60 fps erreicht hab, ohne G-Sync, ohne V-Sync oder sonst was, kein tearing sichtbar (auch wenn es minimalst gestottert hat, aber imernoch super spielbar)
Da ist G-Sync oder Freesync oft nur ein kleiner Bonus. Die Kirsche auf dem Eisbecher sozusagen.

3. V-Sync klappt wie bei jedem Monitor. Aber, wenn du mit aktiviertem V-Sync (um tearing zu vermeiden) keine glatten 144 fps halten kannst, WIRST du Stuttering bekommen. Einfach weil z.B. 120 fps nicht in 144 Hz rein passen. Der rest, der fehlt, wird dann regelmäßig durch doppelte Bilder aufgefüllt sozusagen. Sprich manche Bilder bleiben doppelt solange sichtbar, was einen kleinen miniruckler erzeugt. Auch da musst du selbst gucken, ob dich das stört oder nicht. Dieser Ruckler ist aber dank 144 Hz natürlich deutlich kleiner, als bei nem 60 Hz Monitor.

4. Die "probleme" durch fehlendes G-Sync sind völlig unabhängig deiner grafikkarte. Egal ob du 60 fps schaffst, oder 120 fps. Ohne V-Sync wirst du Tearing haben. Aber dieses wird nur sehr minimal sein dank den 144 Hz.



Planst du eig ein Dual Monitor setup? oder willst du dauerhaft bei einem bleiben?

Weil sonst könntest du jetzt schonmal den künftigen Zweitmonitor kaufen. z.B. günstig einen mit IPS, die es ja schon für 120-160€ zu Hauf gibt, oder einem VA Panel (bzw amva, amva+ und was es sonst so gibt).

Was du auch machen kannst, was für später besser passen würde: Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein wenig teurer..... nur 60 Hz....
Dafür aber ein SEHR gutes IPS panel mit 8 Bit, Sehr gut kalibriert, und 1440p Auflösung auf 25", was dann auch später zum künftigen 1440p Monitor besser passt.
Ich nutze aktuell nen älteren 24" 1080p Monitor mit 60 Hz und IPS, und seit ner Woche nen Dell s2417dg mit 1440p auf gleicher Größe.
Wenn ich fenster verschiebe, macht das immer nen Satz nach unten/oben, und die größe vom Fenster ändert sich stark. Eben wegen der unterschiedlichen Pixelanzahl. Ich wünschte, mein älterer Monitor hätte ebenfalls 1440p, das wäre schon deutlich angenehmer.

Daher auch die idee, schonmal in 1440p zu investieren, und keinen 1080p mehr zu nehmen.
Wäre aber nur eine Möglichkeit, neben dem 1080p TN 144 Hz modell von oben^^


----------



## AYAlf (12. Februar 2017)

@Guthan wenn du kein Multiplayer Gamer bist, dann ist VSync Ok. Mir hätte es nur einen viel zu großen Inputlag. G-Sync oder FreeSync ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. ​


----------

